# Looking for Input



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Lookin for input on what would be a good all around coastal fly rod, length,weight, handle style, fighting butt or not, # of pieces?
Thanks


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

9 foot, 8 weight, no fighting butt, 4 piece, handle style your choice.

If you want to go offshore, just change to a 10 weight maybe with a fighting butt, but not necessary.

THE JAMMER WWW.THEJAMMERII.COM


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i would look at a TFO 8wt... good rods, good price... 
i prefer the fighting butt.... a reel with a good drag, and 2pc rods, however, 4pc rods are very good as well....


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

I've got a Tempel Fork and love it. 4pc-8wt


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I have a 9' Temple Fork, 8wt with a fighting butt with a TFO 340 reel.


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

i have the tfo 8wt ticrx series 9 foot . its a good rod that must be forgiving because im still learning the ropes of this type of fishing and havent gone crazy yet...


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the input. How about a price range?


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

*TFO PRICE RANGE*

TFO ranges in price from around 150-275. The TICRX is 250. We have them in stock here at ifly. Check our banner add here at 2cool.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

"FOX", just go into iFLY and let Jim set you up. He's a very knowlegable guy and can direct you in the best way.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Silverfox, if you're not in a big hurry, Fishing Tackle Unlimited (Gulf Freeway Store) will be holding their annual Fly Fishing Expo on Saturday December 13. At this event, you'll be able to try out a bunch of different rods, get some good pointers from guides and manufacturers and casting tips from World Casting Champ Steve Rajeff. Might be worth a drive down the Gulf Freeway. Here is a link to the event.

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/ftu/newsapost.22.12.22.0.0.0.sub.18.html

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Another rod to check out is the Sage Fli they were a bargain before but now are on close out so an even better deal.

I used to think a beginner was better off to start out with a beginners rod, but the last friend I converted changed my thinking.

He didn't know fly rods from pool cues but he would invariably pick top end rods when he was testing several randomly side by side. With a couple of lessons and a few days on the water he was off to a great start, and he won't have to upgrade his rod later. So now I try to steer people away from rods that will eventually limit their casting ability or will need to be replaced in a year or two.

Best thing is to get a lesson and try several rods to see if you feel any differences.

Steve Rajeef is just amazing to watch cast, I may try to make it to the expo just to see him.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I would suggest an Orvis rod in 8tw four piece. The four piece csst just as will as the two and are easier to stow. As far as price: as much as you can afford. I suggest you buy from Ebay where you can get a good price, and if there is anything wrong with the rod you can send it to Orvis and they will fix it, no questions asked.


----------

